

Facebook implementing new picture viewer? - bpeters

I notice that Facebook has changed the way you can view pictures. They now popup in a way lightbox  works.<p>Anyone else notice this change? Or seen a press release about this?
======
mikeknoop
Announced last year, I guess they finally got around to rolling it out site-
wide.

[http://www.insidefacebook.com/2010/09/30/improvements-
photos...](http://www.insidefacebook.com/2010/09/30/improvements-photos-high-
resolution/)

I am seeing the new functionality as of today.

------
sandipagr
It has been there for quite some time.

